# Finally beat this



## Emir (Nov 20, 2010)

...


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

Well done mate.
I also have managed to get it down to just the occasionaly hour or two of DP a day. Focusing on what is happening around you and getting back into your life is definitely key.


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

Medication for alcohol addiction has been used successfully to treat DP. What did they give you in that treatment center ?


----------



## Emir (Nov 20, 2010)

...


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

I see. So medication of any kind was not a factor in your recovery.


----------



## Emir (Nov 20, 2010)

...


----------



## MyOwnWorld (Dec 2, 2010)

props man


----------

